# Unterschied zwischen Monitor und Fernseher



## KelevRa161 (19. April 2018)

Hallo Liebe Community, 

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einen 4k 50zoll Fernseher mit 100hz für 570euro 

Edit: ganz konkret diesen hier z.b. 
Sony KD-49XE7004 Bravia 123 cm (49 Zoll) Fernseher (4K Ultra HD, High Dynamic Range, Triple Tuner, Smart-TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


Und z.b. dem Monitor von asus xg35vq ? 

Ich weiß der eine hat 21:9 und der andere ist größer usw. Aber aus welchem Grund sollte man eher zu einem Monitor fürs Gaming greifen als zu einem Fernseher.?

Ich frage für einen Freund..


----------



## claster17 (19. April 2018)

Ein Freund hat mir folgendes für deinen Freund ausgerichtet:

Ein (Gaming-) Monitor ist dafür ausgelegt, einen möglichst geringen Inputlag zu haben, während ein Fernseher häufig das Bild mit reichlich Latenz nachbearbeitet (stört ja nicht). Der Spielemodus schaltet das ganze zwar ab, aber selbst der hat in den meisten Fällen noch einen sehr spürbaren Inputlag.


----------



## 0ssi (20. April 2018)

Und dem Fernseher fehlt eine moderne Bildsynchronisationstechnik (AMD FreeSync oder Nvidia G-Sync) gegen Tearing/Bildrisse ohne Performanceverlust wie mit klassischem V-Sync.
Übrigens bringen die 100/120Hz in UHD/4K nichts weil man nur 60Hz zuspielen kann was bedeutet es kommen effektiv nur 60FPS an also weniger flüssig als 100FPS auf 100Hz Monitor.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

Nebenbei hat ein Fernseher oft diagonal ausgerichtete Pixel was Schriften ausfransen lässt.


----------

